# The bun clan!



## Kzbun (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, the title is stupid, I admit it, but I hadn't a clue what to put! Plus, this is my first time doing a blog. Before I get started, I should mention that I have been reading all the blogs that I can and TRYING to keep up with everyone!! It's difficult, I think I'm going to start a notebook with notes about who is slave to who and what's going on!! Anyway, here I shall start!

Today was the day that I made a certain miss Isis VERY pleased, though she started off more concerned and frightened then pleased. The reason for this is because she had some.. let's say renovations.. done! Today she was given extra space! In addition to her cage (which she hasn't wanted me to take her out of) she now has a x-pen around it to give her a larger area! She's so pleased, I witnessed a Binky!! EEEE!! Yes, I just squealed. Unfortunately I can't grab my camera in time to video her doing it. Anyway, she seems to be pleased. After reading about other bunitates (that's what I'm calling them now) I gained some ideas! She has a little box house with some crumpled paper in it and some shredded cardboard (tiny pieces that were leftover). She also has a small hide-a-hole between her cage and litter box. She likes to squeeze in there and then suddenly pop out, as if playing peek-a-boo! She's so adorable!! She's in her little box right now, playing with the paper it sounds like. Anyway, she seems very pleased, and I hope that she stays pleased with her new arrangements! 
On another note, I think Basil is mad at me. He was being a little scratchy yesterday and I thumped at him, which caught his attention. After a little while I decided it was time to go back in the cage, and I ushered him in, but today he just doesn't want anything to do with me. I tried offering him treats and he just sort of ignores me. I know he feels alright because he is acting fine with my boyfriend. Sigh. He is just a pain anyway.
On yet another different note, I HAVE PICTURES! ^^ I sort of was waiting to do this post until I took some photos that I could add! When taking them I noticed some things. Well I was mostly taking pictures of the babies (as they are a week old and getting SOO big) and noticed that two of them have 'sleeves' as one may call them, over one shoulder, and another one has a white tip to one of his ears. The oddity of their markings is weird, because (to my knowledge) they are completely Dutch bunnies. I don't know, maybe someone can give me an idea? They were an oops litter, nothing planned, and they are a bunch of odd balls already! Anyways, I'm guessing we want some photos, no?

Shall we start with the babies? HEADSHOTS!! 










I think this one is my favorite (idk how, but I feel 'drawn' towards him/her)





This one looks like a kitty in this photo! 





Eh, it blurred..





The SLEEVE





White tip on ear





Isis. She wasn't to happy at me..




She's calmed down now.. She wasn't happy with my phone being in her face and me taking pics of her babies, I guess.


And then there is Isis's extra space.. She's already making a mess out of it.





So.. my first post is a ramble, please don't mind it tooo much... Also, I've got to say I absolutely love the Elvis thing, I'm an Elvis fan, so I'm just going to add it right.... here:elvis2:


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, so I didn't really 'introduce' anyone in my first post, sorry 'bout that!! I guess I was too scatter brained to even think about that!! I'll do it now instead! :3

Hi! My name is Kassi (really Kassidy, but Kassi is good) and I'm 18 years old. I used to work at a daycare for almost two years, but then was fired without notice and given absolutely no reason (I asked several times and nobody would tell me anything.) So now I'm between jobs. I wont let that get me down though! I've lived with my boyfriend since I was 17, and the two of us have been together for 2 years, 10 months, and 6 days... If you wanted exact, I could probably figure out the hours too, but I don't think anyone is concerned about that! Anyways, My kids are my animals. Of course everyone knows about Isis and Basil (the stinker butt that he is..), but there are three others. Well technically four, but Max (cat) isn't ours, we're just watching him for my mom. So we have Max (fat cat) who is a lazy cat that runs away from ANYTHING! My brother had a hamster that he let in a ball and it chased this cat around. A 25 lb cat, and he was running from a hamster. After Max we have Miya, who will be 6 in June! My little baby is growing up so fast! Anyway, she's a sweety. She has really soft fur, still feels like a kittens, and is still really playful. I was really worried about introducing her to a rabbit, however, as she used to be an indoor/outdoor cat and hunt mice all the time. Surprisingly enough she didn't even mind the rabbits coming in, in fact she acted just like they were one of the dogs, in which she plays with. Which brings me to the dogs! We have two dogs here, there is Kirby, a Morkie (Maltese/Yorkie mix). He is a playful thing and likes to lick everything to death. To say the least he isn't allowed to play with the bunnies, though I'll let him be on opposite sides of a fence or gate from them, just as long as he isn't on the same side. He really is a good, smart dog though, and maybe once he calms down I will introduce them. Anyway, then we have Rosie, who is a Yorkie and is sort of like Kirby in the fact that she likes to lick everything, but she isn't nearly as hyper as he is. She isn't allowed with the rabbits either. So that's the whole gang.. Oh wait, I guess my hubby could be considered an animal, no? I mean I feed, take care of, and love him too, right? xD Anyway, My bf is 21 years old. I think what switched us from best friends to bf/gf a few years ago was when I saw him playing with my niece and nephew. At that moment, seeing how he was with kids, I think that's when I fell for him, my best friend. Not that the feelings weren't there before, because they were, but that was the moment where I knew there was no chance of ignoring my feelings. The fact that he melts whenever he is spending time with the animals just enforces that! Yeah, we have our spats, just like any other couple, but that is something that we always work through! 
Anyways, now that I've PROPERLY introduced the whole clan, I feel much better :3


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

The babies look like full dutch babies, just mismarked. Ellie is mismarked too. 

Welcome to rabbit blogging! It sounds like you have a house full, like me. 

Can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Your title is not stupid at all and this is a very good first blog!!!

The buns are so cute and I could tell Isis was giving you the stink eye in that picture, haha. 

You and your boyfriend sound like a lovely couple. For what it's worth, I met my boyfriend (now husband) when I was 16. I'm 35 so I've been with him for 19 years. So all those people who say young love doesn't work........it does! It takes alot of work though. You both will change as you get older. Believe me, you will. Haha. You won't think you will, but you do. So the key is to grow togethr not apart as you get older.

That's so great you saw a binky! And thry are the hardest things to catch on video or photo because they are so fast!

Do you have plans yet on how you are advertising your buns? And then are you planning on fixing and bonding your two?

Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice to get to know someone new and the buns are adorable. I love black and white dutchies. And those little tiny ones are gorgeous. Can´t wait to see more pics as they grow up. 

You´ve got quite a household which must be keeping you busy at the moment. Look forward to more news.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone! Thanks for the welcomes! 

Lisa, Yeah, we've known each other since we were younger an have had to deal with people saying it wont work out, but we are doing good so far! Good to hear that I'm not the only one who found their love young! And I've already posted an ad on CL. I will be definitely doing 'interviews' for the babies and being really careful who they go to. And yes, I'm planing on re bonding the two after I get at least one of them fixed.
Chris an Morgan, Yes, I have a busy busy household. And I think it's about to get bigger...

Okay, so I have some not so good news. This is completely my own stupid fault, and I don't know what I'm going to do about it. So I told everyone about Rosie and Kirby, my two little dogs.. WELL, I think Rosie got pregnant :grumpy: I had set up a time to take her in and get her fixed, because I DON'T WANT PUPPIES, but I couldn't get an appointment in until next month! Anyway, with that being said my bf and I had been watching the two dogs carefully. They go outside one at a time and are only let to run around the house together if they are being supervised, so I was hoping it wouldn't happen, but I think somehow they mated, because Rosie's nipples are swelling. ( I really don't know what to do about this. An oops litter of Rabbits is easy (well compared to pups) to deal with, but is I'm right and Rosie has pups. Guys, I really don't like this, I don't have the money to take all of them to the vet and get shots. I guess I'm going to have to take my emergency fund out to get them all the necessary shots and then get Rosie fixed AFTER she has them. I'm going to blame this one on my certain bf, because they didn't do anything while I was watching. I guess I'll just have to work something out.. hopefully she wont have too many pups. I'm tense just talking about this. We had been trying to avoid this, watching them carefully and trying to stop it from happening so she would be fixed next month, but it seems we weren't careful enough..
Oh well.. not much I can do about it now, right? Best not stress about things one cannot control. 
It makes me glad the cats can't have babies, I really don't think I could handle any more. I really don't think I can handle the pups..
On a happier note, Isis was binkying all night last night. My bf started freaking out when he saw it and thought something was wrong  He asked if we should call the vet because of how she was jumping about, and I explained to him that it's a good thing! Lol. Sadly it seemed that every time I went to record she stopped what she was doing and flopped instead. Silly miss Isis. She wasn't happy with me last night, I made her go back in her cage for the night, just so I know she didn't make an escape! She didn't like that, but was pleased when I let her out this morning. 
Basil is being a but still. He seems to be upset with me right now. Well he is my bf's bun, so I'm sort of glad that he is being good with the bf, but I'd like for him to not be mad at me. Maybe some treats will fix it right up! I hope so. 
So I think I may go to visit my dad tomorrow. He lives about 30 mins from me and I haven't seen him in about a month. Apparently Dog (his black german shepherd) has been missing me, so I think a visit may be in order!! But that would mean that the family wont get as much time to roam around as normal (seeing as I'm unemployed and at home all the time). I'm sure one day wont make much difference. Speaking of my dad, he just called, and it's REALLY difficult to blog when talking on the phone as well! So I'm going to cut it off here.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

You could take your yorkie and do an emergency spay, it would probably cost more, but you wouldn't have puppies. I know that sounds terrible, but there are so many dogs in the world, especially little ones. I know oops litters happen, they're so sneaky. haha. 

Its good that Isis has room now and can binky around! Its so exciting to see them go crazy like that. Does she jump really high in the air? Ellie jumps feet into the air! Its so funny.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

I second what Morgan said....emergency spay. It does sound horrible but no more horrible than having puppies you can't afford to take care of. And what if something happens during birth? Momma needs vet care or a puppy needs vet care? Things can get expensive. It's a tough decision I hope things work out for you.

I forgot to tell you I'm an Elvis fanatic too!!! I have all his music and books galore. I've watched so much about him and I've visited Graceland. He is one of a kind and I believe no one will ever top him! Hes also one of the most gorgeous men to have ever walked the earth. Did you know he was a twin? Could you imagine e if hisntwin had lived.....two Elvises!,! Hahaha


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

That's an idea, taking her in for an emergency one... It does sound horrible though. I mean, it'd probably be cheaper then having to take care of the pups and the vet for them, but I'm not sure how long she's been pregnant. As I said, we've been watching them carefully, so I'm not sure how it happened in the first place.. and I'm not sure if they can even do that anymore.. I'd feel bad about it as well.. But you are right, there are already so many dogs out there in shelters. 

And she jumps maybe a foot or so into the air. Not extremely high, but still cute. She's pleased right now, I opened the blinds and let sunlight in her area (it's much to cold to go outside) and she was basking in it for a little while before she went to her litter box. OH! She made mommy VERY pleased. I set up a litter box in her new area, and I was prepared for her to be peeing and pooping everywhere to mark the area, but she's going in the litter box I set up! So pleased with her!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> I forgot to tell you I'm an Elvis fanatic too!!! I have all his music and books galore. I've watched so much about him and I've visited Graceland. He is one of a kind and I believe no one will ever top him! Hes also one of the most gorgeous men to have ever walked the earth. Did you know he was a twin? Could you imagine e if hisntwin had lived.....two Elvises!,! Hahaha



I can go into a whole conspiracy about this. I know about his twin! In fact, you should google Jesse Presley. Apparently there is a Jesse Presley alive today.. just a little interesting fact for you. I wont go into my whole conspiracy thing though, no need to rant about Elvis being alive or anything >>


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Feel free to rant....we do that on our blogs sometimes.

Jesse Presley is a very common name. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of Jesse presleys


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

You're not one of those people that thinks Elvis is alive are you!?!?!?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

The great conspiracy theory. I love Elvis too. I still remember the night he died and where i was (in a caravan on holiday at the seaside) and on Radio Luxembourg, I remember the DJ was crying his eyes out and me and my little brother couldn´t believe it was true. He was absolutely gorgeous, I still love seeing his films and his live performances from the early 70´s, that was some beautiful man.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

This Jesse Presley is related to a Lisa Presley, who is Elvis's step-sister (or so they are trying to prove and were doing dna tests.. I'm pretty sure it shows that they are related (Lisa or Liza and Elvis, can't remember her name.)) And apparently he's really Elvis, because he said that he wanted to give his brother a chance to live his life.... That's all just stuff I've read though, and I'm not exactly too into it.. not in the least >> My dad wanted the research done, and I'm all about research.. in fact I absolutely love doing research and will do any that interest me enough... Oh, and to answer your question, at one point in time I did believe he was still alive, but I think he'd have passed by now either way..


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow that's quite the theory! For that to be true wouldn't that had to have started back in 1935 when Jesse Presley died? 

I'm not one for conspiracy theories i guess. Humans love a good conspiracy so I think it's more wishful thinking. If Elvis faked his death someone would have leaked proof or been paid off for a credible storyy by now. All of the sources are debunked in one way or another.

Chris my mom says she remembers too! I guess it's the same with big hysterical events. Like Kenndy assassination, challenger going down, 9/11. My mom was pregnant with me when Elvis died. My name is Lisa Marie. Haha. I do remember the challenger and 9/11 though. Very prominent memories.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

It is so true, we do remember the important events in history. I don´t remember challenger but do remember 9/11 and also when Princess Diana died.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think I was even alive when he passed.. or should I say 'passed' And yes, there are different reasons why he did or didn't pass away.. and I could list a whole bunch of them, but I have a feeling you aren't that interested in it :3


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Kzbun said:


> I don't think I was even alive when he passed.. or should I say 'passed' And yes, there are different reasons why he did or didn't pass away.. and I could list a whole bunch of them, but I have a feeling you aren't that interested in it :3



Oh no, it's not that I'm not interested!  just probably won't agree. Haha. But that's okay. And this is your blog so feel free to talk about ANYthing. That's what's great about blogs. It can be whatever you want to talk about! As you can tell we all start rambling now and again 

Oh yes Chris I remember princess di too! I told my hubby (boyfriend at the time) and all our friends I had heard it on the radio on the drive over...and no one believed me!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Do tell, I´d love to hear the theory, I´m open to anything and i find these things really interesting
Princess Di, I remember getting up and turning on the news and thinking I was still dreaming in bed. That kind of thing that takes a while to sink in.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't remember Princess Di at all... Don't think I've even heard of her.. 
BUT Michael Jackson died on my birthday.. 

And with the whole Elvis thing, They changed his middle name's spelling from Aaron to Aron on EVERYTHING once Elvis died, even his gravestone was put as that, but my dad has a signed thing from Elvis that definitely said Elvis AARON Presley.. and that's just for starters... There was a woman who had a picture of someone sitting and watching the 'guests' Elvis had at Graceland. And then there's the fact that they don't let you in the upstairs part of Graceland (I've been there a couple times). And then there's the fact that Elvis wasn't placed where he wanted to in the grave site. In fact, he was placed on the opposite side... Idk. My dad wanted the research, I did it for him. I'm starting to forget some of it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Princess Diana, she was the wife of Prince Charles, the Prince of Wales, the son of the current Queen of England and she was, at one time, probably the most famous woman in the world. She´s the mother of the current grandsons of the queen Prince William and Harry. I´m sure you´ll have seen pictures of her at one time or another. THere was a conspiracy theory when she died in a car crash in a tunnel in Paris as they reckoned it wasn´t an accident. 

All very interesting stuff indeed.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

Hmm.. Some of that sounds very familiar. I think I've probably heard about it at one point in time, it's very possible. 

And I thought it was interesting as well. Read this whole six page article about this Liza girl and how she's supposedly related to Jesse Presley AND Elvis presley, and she was in the middle of trying to prove it.. there was supposed to be a case about it, but I never did find it..


So I think I may go shopping today.. maybe. If not today I'll hopefully be able to go either tomorrow or Saturday.. Not really shopping for anything in general, I just think that's its fun to get out of the house and look at things. Anyway, I was trying to figure out what type of 'toy' I could get for the buns. They have a little stuff duck, one of those crinkle tunnel (the cat type one that has a peek-a-boo hole in the middle) and then they have their cardboard dig center.. the cardboard 'house' with some crumbled up paper and some small pieces of cardboard. I'm curious what might be a SMALL thing to add.. something as a toy, something they'd like to play with. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that the wreck that Princess Di died in wasn't an accident. Wasn't Prince Charles having an affair with Camilla? I'm not sure though, I was like 7 when she died. 

And Kassi, no you weren't alive when Elvis died, that was 1977. 

I remember seeing a picture of JFK with his kids dressed in their halloween costumes in October of 1963, he looked so happy with them. He was helping adjust something on one of the costumes. The kids were like 4 and 6 or something like that. Its sad to think that was the last holiday he spent with his kids, since he died like 22 days later.  He looked happy though and god, SO handsome. 

What about baby keys for a toy for them. Or a slinky. Ellie has a slinky that she likes and she likes the baby keeps a bit to.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I thought.. My dad had told me he was a kid when it happened, that just slipped my mind  That happens sometimes..

And Keys may work. Somehow I don't think Isis would be too interested in a slinky, but I always could be wrong. Is there any special kind that I should look for? Like anything that I wouldn't want Isis chewing on?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes he was but I still think that it was a terrible accumulation of circumstances and mishaps that led to her death...we will truly never know.

I love seeing stuff about JFK and yes, it was so sad that he died so young. I always remember seeing his kids at the funeral and it was heartbreaking, they were so small but so dignified. 

Baby keys is a great idea. Mine have a rubber ball with a bell in...it is noisy as I can hear them when they start throwing it about lol.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

I have solid baby keys, they don't have any paint or anything on them. They're just plastic, she seems to like them. As a treat I also give her hay cubes.
Willow balls always seem to be a hit with them. Not a metal slinky, but the dollar plastic small ones. 
Any kind of hard plastic ball, Ellie likes to push them around with her nose.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 21, 2013)

I had a willow tube as well that they loved sitting in and eating, I must get another one for them to start on.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 21, 2013)

Well thanks for all the ideas. I may get a couple small things that I can rotate around. I want the babies to have lots of toys. Maybe I'll see what they like best so I can let their next slaves know (for the baby babies). This might also sound silly, but I was curious if one might rub a blanket on the mom when they leave for a new home and send the blanket with them? That's what we did when my mom got a puppy, so that the puppy would feel even just slightly better with the familiar scent. And then I'd know that they at least have a blanket to lay/sit on... You know, this is why I could never be a rabbit breeder. To top off the fact that there are so many bunnies out there with unfit homes, there is also the fact that I have a hard time even thinking about parting with them. I know I'll have a hard time letting them go when the time comes around


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!! 
So today and tomorrow are going to be interesting, to say the least. I'm going to my dad's overnight tonight. I'll be gone for about 25 hours in total, leaving around 1:30 today and getting back around 3:30 tomorrow. I guess that's actually 26 hours, isn't it? Forgot about drive time. Anyway, that means that all the animals schedules are most likely going to be thrown off. The BF will be at the house an completely able to feed them in the morning, but then he goes off to work. This is exactly why I'm only staying one night. That way they get to be out and about this morning until about the time I leave, then when I get home tomorrow they get to be out again. I din't want to leave them in a cage all day. 
With that being said, I'm curious of two things. 1. How Isis will react when I get home. She's gotten used to having her cage opened as soon as I get up an having breakfast with me, so missing that one day I'm curious to see what happens. 2. If the babies will have their eyes open, or starting at least. They'll be 10 days tomorrow, and basically everywhere I read said between 10-14 days is when they'll open their eyes. I'd be happy to see at least some eyes starting to open. :3 I guess I'll just see when I arrive home tomorrow.
Speaking of things I'm curious about, I've started to introduce the dogs to Isis, sort of. She's still in her x-pen, where they can't even begin to reach her, but at least they see each other and can sniff each other if they get close enough to the pen. With that being said, I think Isis is 'teasing' the dogs. She keeps going to where they can sniff her, then when they get excited she darts off. The thing is, I can tell she isn't scared, not anymore, and it almost looks like she's looking back at them an saying "Na na na na na, you can't get me!" Silly Isis. I really think the dogs deserve it though.
Alright, so on a different side of things, I just want to get it out there that this is my first time doing this thing called FILING TAXES and I ALREADY hate it. Yes, hate is a strong word, I know, but seriously? This tax thing has got me so turned around. I'm just glad that I'm done and getting ready to send it in. Hope it doesn't take long to get the return back, I could really use that money!! That will definitely help with getting animals FIXED! Yeah, I think that's definitely what I'll do with it first. Which will solve me the stress of any more 'oops' animals. REALLY can't afford for that to happen anymore. 
I think I've rambled on enough about that! Will take some pictures while I'm at my dads. Wont be anything exciting, but I'll be hanging out with dad and Dog. Which reminds me that I need to pack his bone. I don't think he'd be too happy with me if I didn't show up with a present, like I said I would!! That, and I might need a bribe for Dog. He's new to the house (Dad's house) and it's been 3 weeks since I saw him, so I'm not sure how he'll act to me being there. Apparently he doesn't like new people though, so it will be interesting. Hopefully the bone will be enough to either get back on Dog's good side, or stay there. Hopefully he remembers me. I guess I'll find out this afternoon in 5ish hours. Which reminds me, I need to pack my overnight bag. And I think I've rambled on long enough for this post.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 22, 2013)

Rabbits do get very used to routine. I give the buns some of my sons banana every morning and when a morning comes around where we don't have banana....oh MY do I hear it from arch. He stomps and bangs around usually until lunch time when he finally realizes he's not getting one and gives up. Haha.

Have fun on your overnight. I'm sure thry will all be fine for one night


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my! I'm sure everyone will let my bf know that they aren't on schedule! I'll bet he has fun with that! Ha! 

And yeah, I'm hoping everyone will be fine overnight. It was either an overnight stay, or staying until Monday, late, and I don't know that they could stand their schedule being off that long, plus I know that they wont be out of the cages very much during that time, so I decided one night, best for all the animals. 

AWW!! I just looked over and Isis is cleaning her ears an face. It looks so cute! :3


----------



## whitelop (Mar 22, 2013)

I never worried with leaving for the night. Its just when you leave for like 4 or more. I'm going out of town for 4 days in April and I have a ton of animals and a flock of chickens too. So I'm going to be pretty worried about them. 
I'm sure your buns won't be mad that you didn't let them out of the cage like normal. They do get used to their routines, but then they get over it if its a little off. 

Taxes are a pain in the butt. I hated having to do them when I worked, but now my husband takes care of them! And he gets all pissy when he does them. haha.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 22, 2013)

I would be worried if I was going away for a while too. With the rabbits, cats, and dogs, I'd be concerned over them. I'll be taking a vacation this summer for a week and I'm concerned already, though I'm already starting 'training' for those that will be taking care of the animals when I'm away. I think my friends are thinking I'm crazy. But they love the animals too, so they should be fine. 

And if I trusted my bf to do the taxes, I would let him, but I'm the more mathematical one, and I'm afraid that he'll mess up, in fact I KNOW that he'll mess up. :3


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I feel like I haven't been on this site in ages, when really it was just a couple days. But, I think I have a fair amount to blog about, perhaps. Pictures will come later, as I don't exactly feel like trying to upload them to my computer then through Photobucket. 

Okay! So let me begin. So Friday I went to my dad's house, as I said I was, but on the way there my mom slammed on her breaks and my bag lurched forward. Let me mention that my computer was in there. I'll get back to that fact a little wile later. Anyways, so I get there and Dog started growling when I opened the car door, but the second I said his name he started whining and trying to get to me. He was also very pleased about the bone that I brought him. I'll post some photos up of him when I get to that. Anyway, so we went inside and Dog went nuts for the bone. My dad and I spent the weekend watching Elvis movies (Viva Los Vegas and GI Blues to name two). And, of course, playing with Dog, who I discovered will not chew on ANYTHING until you give it to him. And if you want to give him anything like paper or plastic, you have to crumple it up first, then he'll take it. He also likes to pop bubble wrap! It was fun. Anyway, As I was busy while I was there I didn't get on my computer the whole time. So when I got home I turned on my computer only to discover that when my mom had slammed on the breaks she busted up my computer somewhat. Not to worry too much, it's completely usable, just irritating now. The picture on the screen 'twitches' if you will, and it gets extremely annoying. But it seems like it's starting to fix itself, hopefully, because the 'twitching' is getting less and less. Still annoying though. Anyway, so that's why I wasn't on yesterday, as I was trying to get the computer fixed. 
So Isis was acting weird when I got home yesterday. She was following me around (as much as she could in the x-pen) and chewing on the bars. I asked my bf if he fed her this morning, and he said yes, but when I went to let Isis sniff my finger, she went to nip my finger, which she NEVER has done before. Anyway, I grabbed a small amount of pellets (as she already had hay) and she went nuts eating them, then let me pet her and didn't try and nip. If she was that hungry, why didn't she just eat her hay? That sort of concerned me, but she seems to be completely fine now. She is running around and doing binkies like normal in the morning. I'm wondering if it was because she got fed a lot earlier then she is used to (bf had to work real early) that she was so hungry. I'm hoping that was all it was. 
Moving on. So I checked the babies yesterday and no one had eyes open yet, but this morning one has both eyes open, and another has one eye open. I was slightly worried that the babies wouldn't be on schedule (opening eyes between 10-14 days) seeing as none of them had opened their eyes yesterday, but I guess that was just me being a little worry wart. I'm going to go back to my other forum as soon as I'm done with this and double check what I shall be expecting this next week or so. I can't wait for the little ones to be running around the pen! I don't know that I'll be doing much of anything else then playing with the, I'm so excited. It makes me almost sad that I'll have to give them to new homes soon. 
On a completely different note, this show that I've been watching, Sliders, is getting REALLY interesting. It's a wonderful show and idea behind it. People 'sliding' between different universes. They have this thing they call a timer that counts down to when they can slide again, but they can't get home, because they don't have what they need, the coordinates, of their home planet. And now the whole thing is mixed up, Quin is in another Quin (that's one of the main characters) and they are trying to figure out how to separate them. It's sort of extremely hard to explain. Anyway, I'm watching the show right now and I'm trying to figure out what is going on, so I'm going to cut the blog off here. Bye!!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm glad you had a good time at your dad's house. Dog sounds like a good dog. German shepherds tend to be pretty smart and it sounds like he is smart! 
Sorry about your laptop! My spacebar is sticking and its irritating, but nothing like computer screen glitches. 

I can't wait to see the babies out running around either. There is nothing cuter than a baby bunny hopping around!


----------



## JBun (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm glad your trip went well. Hopefully your computer is ok.

I can't wait to see new pics of the babies. It was so fun when my little bunnies first opened their eyes, because soon after they start wandering out of the nest and start playing. Don't worry too much about the eyes, but do keep an eye on them. One of my babies opened their eyes at 11 days, then a couple more the next day, and then the other two the day after. So they don't all do it at once. Just make sure none of their eyes get goopy, and if after 14 days, they all don't have eyes open, you can very gently wipe their eye with a warm damp cloth, to help get their eyes open.

Also, it doesn't sound like you are feeding Isis unlimited pellets? Nursing mom's need a ton of extra nutrition, and they can't really get the extra protein and calcium they need, from grass hay. She really needs to always have pellets available to her. They usually end up eating double or triple their usual amount, but I don't think it's good to all the sudden give a rabbit a whole bunch of pellets, when it's not used to it. What I did when my rabbit was about to have her babies, was gradually increase the amount of pellets over a few days time, til she was to the point I was free feeding her. So maybe over the next 3 days, increase the amount each day so that in 3 days she will be up to unlimited pellets. It would be better to increase more gradually than that, but the babies are already over a week old, and she really needs to be getting that extra nutrition right away. Hope that helps


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 24, 2013)

Morgan, Yes, Dog is very smart and I think German Shepherds are the third smartest dog out there. Not 100% sure about that, but that's what I think. And the glitchy screen is driving me nuts. I can still get on and do stuff, but it makes it so much harder to read and type!! 

Jenny, I normally give her a fair amount in the morning and Isis nibbles on it all day, but she ate way more yesterday then normal. Normally I give her pellets and she doesn't need any more, because she eats at it all day. Yesterday was different though. They were all gone by the time I got home, which was unusual, and she was begging for more (which I gave her). I don't know if my bf didn't give her as much as I normally do, but normally she has plenty of pellets throughout the day. I just found it odd is all. And I guess I don't give her unlimited, because I don't refill her bowl before I go to bed, but normally she has pellets all throughout the day and still has some when I go to bed, though it's almost always completely gone when I get up and she definitely wants more then.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 24, 2013)

German Shepherds are fabulous dogs. Super smart. I had a German shepherd when I was younger. She was beautiful. She had a pretty bad case of hip dysplasia though  

Bummer about your computer. Twitching screen would bug me too.

Sounds like you had fun at your dads watching Elvis movies. I would love that too of course!

Jenny took the words out of my mouth about nursing mommas needing extra food. I would say that even if she still has pellets throughout the day still refill the bowl so she has plenty. Trust me, I remember how hungry I was when I nursed my son! Hahahahahahahah I empathize with her being hungry!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 24, 2013)

I love German Shepherds! I want one of my own someday, but not now. I don't have enough space or money to get a german shepherd right now, my house is already full! :3 I will get one when I'm older and have a bit more money and space. So a few years down the road most likely.

And I guess I'm going to be spending ALL the money I get from taxes. I know a good chunk of it will most likely go to getting a new laptop, I swear the twitchy screen is giving me a headache!! It's so annoying, it's a good thing I can type without looking at the screen. Doesn't hurt my head as much! 

And it wont be that much of a problem to just give her some more pellets before I go to sleep for the night, it wouldn't be that big of an increase so I think she'd be fine. 
I do have a question though. When will the babies start grooming themselves? I was just looking at one of them and it almost looked like it was cleaning itself, but it's WAY to early for that, right?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 24, 2013)

Good to see you had a great time, the dog sounds lovely, I love German Shepherds, they are such smart dogs and so gentle as well. 

The screen would drive me nuts as well, I hate computer problems of any kind. 

Watching Elvis movies, love that and those two are some of my favourites. 

Hope the babies continue to thrive and look forward to seeing pics of them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm glad you had a good time at your dads! Sounds like the german shepherd is a real sweetheart! They are one of my favorite dog breeds.

I'm sorry your computer is having trouble, my bro and dad are really good at computers so if my computer ever has a problem its usually easy for them to fix.

The babies sound so cute! I don't know if its to early for them to groom themselves. But I'm sure some of your blog readers will be able to help you with that.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright, Day 12 for the little ones and ALL eyes are open! I tried to take a pic of them, but for some reason my phone is blurring them. I'll charge my camera up and try to take pictures later. Now I'm just curious when they'll start leaving the nest. I watched one about ten minutes ago walk around the nest then go back in, but that's the first time I've seen any of them go out, and I think that was just an accident. They still seem so small compared to Isis, but they are HUGE compared to when they were first born. I can't wait for them to come out of the nest and start playing. I let Aaron (bf) hold a couple of them yesterday (as Isis has gotten to the point that she really doesn't care if I'm holding them, though she'll come over and sniff them when I'm holding them) and he was like "Let's keep this one! Wait, but I want to keep this one too!" And he just completely melted. I had to take them from him, as he wasn't going to put them back any time soon, and put them back in the nest. I think this might be harder for Aaron them me to let these babies go to new homes. I'm curious to see how he'll act when they are out and playing. I'm sure that whenever he's home he's going to want to be interacting with them, so they should all be well socialized by the time they leave for new homes.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

I read they start leaving their nest at 3 weeks. And they are weaned usually at 8 weeks.

Yes, take pictures! I bet they are soo cute!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 25, 2013)

I've read a bit as well, but most places don't say an exact time for when they leave the nest, just say shortly after they open their eyes. And I've read that you can start weaning as early as 6 weeks. Of course I wont until 8 weeks, and I'll probably do the method where you take a few away at a time to make it easier on Isis. 

I have to say though, I'm a bit concerned about one of them. There is one that is smaller then all the rest, but a fair amount. She/he has grown since born and has fur just like everyone else and has his/her eyes open, but the fact that he/she is smaller then all of the others, and I've read that runts don't make it. Well they are almost 2 weeks old and she/he has been fed and doesn't seem to be any different from the others besides a bit smaller. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 25, 2013)

I think RUNTS DO make it, but PEANUTS DON'T. There is a huge difference between a runt and peanut. Ellie is a runt, she's very small even still reaching adult size, she's tiny. Just make sure he has a full round belly and he IS growing. Do you have a scale by chance? If you wanted to weigh all of them and keep track of their weights, it would help to make sure that he is growing. 
Dutch buns are small in general so I couldn't imagine the kits are big, but I can understand why you're worried. He's probably just a runt and is developing at the same rate, but just on a smaller scale! LOL


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes post pics I'm sure thry are adorable. I bet it will be tough to part with them!


----------



## JBun (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with Morgan, runts are usually just fine, and often just stay small, but not always. My Roo was the runt of her litter. She was half the size of her siblings at 8 weeks. That didn't last. Now I would bet she's bigger than all of them. And Toby, on of the babies in the litter I raised, was the smallest one at birth, then after 2 weeks old I noticed he was starting to look bigger than the others. But even if that baby stays the runt, it doesn't mean he won't be ok. It is peanuts(two dwarf genes) that don't survive, but there can also be faders(failure to thrive). But as long as this little baby is pretty active and alert, then I think it is most likely going to be a little runt, which of course are always so adorable.

My babies ended up coming out of the nest at 2 weeks, and one in particular, just wouldn't stay in, so I cleaned the nestbox out, turned it on it's side(it was a wood one), and put a fresh pile of hay in the corner of it for them to snuggle in. Oh, it was so funny, because my momma bun was so frantic to all of the sudden have all of these babies free and chasing her to nurse. Pip was running away from the babies, trying to find somewhere safe, and she finally jumped into her litter box to get away from them. If you think the babies are cute now, just wait til these little fluff balls start stumbling around. It's so funny cause they will just be learning to walk and all of a sudden they'll pop into the air with a little hop, and look around like 'what in the heck just happened'. Really enjoy between 2-4 weeks. That's when they are just starting to explore, but aren't too wiggly yet and will snuggle with you and just fall asleep on your lap, or where ever else you happen to have them, haha. It's hard not to get attached to them. And they'll just get cuter and cuter.

This is what I mean by turning the nestbox on it's side. But I'm not sure what sort of setup you have for your babies.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Jenny, they are adorable, I just love seeing pics of lickle bunnies, there´s just something about them that is so sweet. 

Would love to see pics of Isis´s babies, I bet they´re really cute. It must be so hard to say goodbye to them when the time comes, I´d have a housefull lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 25, 2013)

OMG! Jenny your buns are adorable!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 25, 2013)

Will take pictures and post them tomorrow. I'm slightly relieved that you guys said runts can make it!! I think Tiny (that's what we've been calling him/her) might be one we keep, because she/he has seemed to catch our hearts already. Not that the others haven't, but I think everyone gets what i mean. I don't know though, I think it's going to be hard saying goodbye to any of these guys. I don't know how breeders do it. Also, if one of them pees on me one more time, I SWEAR I'm going to just put them on my bf WHILE they are still peeing. Tiny just peed on me a little bit ago, and I tell you, that pee is like.. projectile or something! And one of them had peed on me a few days ago. Jeez. Before these little ones I had never been peed on by anything besides a frog (or toad), now I've been peed on twice by these little guys. AND MAN can they go! I'm just glad I'm not afraid of germs. 

Also, those babies are adorable, as is the momma!! And I bet Isis will be the same. She'll go over to sniff the nest, and I see five heads bob up quickly towards her and she takes off before they can get her! I bet she'll just be going nuts when they are out of the nest chasing her. Of course she'll be able to go in the litter box or cage to get away from them. I'm not sure what I'm going to do once they go out of the nest though, because I don't think tipping the nest box over is going to work.. Perhaps I can just get another box and put some hay in it? Because at night I lock up the cage that Isis is in (so she can't run around the x-pen as I don't doubt any possible escape plot) so they'd be in there with her at night, then during the day I'll probably lift them out and into the x-pen area, where they'll have more room to run around while I supervise them. I'm not sure though..


----------



## JBun (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahaha, it does just shoot out! You'll learn that with baby bunnies, towels are your best friend  I always laid a couple down when I would bring them with me to snuggle on the couch, and it saved me or the couch from being peed on MANY times. 

You ought to take a video of when you first set the babies loose out of the box. I really wish I had, cause it was pretty funny. Pip had this look of pure panic when she saw those babies on the loose coming after her, at least until she found she could escape from them by hopping into her litter box. Are you just using a cardboard box for the nestbox? You could probably use another cardboard box and put it on it's side when you get rid of the nestbox. They just like to have little cubby holes to all snuggle up in and sleep. Oh, and when they do start exploring, you will probably need to put something along the bottom edge of the xpen, so they don't squeeze through the bars. I just used posterboard and cut it about 6 in. high, and ziptied it to the bottom edge of the playpen I had for my babies.

It is really hard to let them go. In fact, out of five, I only found a home for one of them. The others, I haven't been trying too hard, as I'm really concerned about them going to good homes. I do know that my one baby went to a good home though.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 26, 2013)

I normally have a couple towels in the x-pen at all times (though Isis really doesn't care for them anyway, but i figured when the babies start moving around they might want something easier to grip then the tarp) but last night i decided to throw them in the wash, and let's just say the dryer decided to NOT WORK last night, so I'm waiting for the towels to dry right now, as I'm rerunning the dryer. x.x 

And I'll keep video in mind. I hadn't even thought about that, but I do think it will be funny to watch, though I'm sure Isis will just jump into the cage or litter box to get away from them. I don't know when will be a good time to let them out and start running around though, as they don't seem to want out of the nest yet (I'll set them right outside it so that I can check them all and they just climb back in) and they'll be two weeks old tomorrow!! (I can't believe it!) And I think I'll either use a shoe box for the floor of the x-pen, or maybe a kleenex box? That way they have somewhere to snuggle during the day when they're out and about, and at night time when they are in the cage. Don't want those little ones running around and finding an escape, Isis already did once. 

That's sort of funny, Jenny, that you had five and only have found a home for one. I have five little babies and so far I've only found one person interested in them. This person says she has a holland lop as well and I directed her to this site (just so that she could see the pictures on here and maybe join the community) but she joined and hasn't posted once and I haven't heard from her in a while. I said she could come look at them and play with them once they're two weeks old, but still haven't heard a thing. I guess I may not have one a home. I still have several weeks before they are ready anyway, and even then.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay, so I'm VERY pleased with miss Isis. I never had to do much with the whole litter training thing. She pretty much just knew to go in the litter box, though I find little poos everywhere, but everyone says that as long as the rabbit is peeing in the litter, they're litter trained. And it really isn't that bad cleaning up the little poos. I'm just hoping that maybe because momma goes potty in the litter box, maybe the babies will learn to do that too! Once they can jump in it, of course! Until that time I guess I'll have towels on the ground for them to be on, seeing as those will take care of any puddles. 

Okay, now that i'm done with that, i must rant my frustrations. Currently I have three! Yay. (insert glare here). Number one is the twitching screen, which still hasn't been fixed. It's getting to the point where I can barely read anything on my computer. To say the least it is giving me a MAJOR headache. Not pleasing. Number two is the fact that my keyboard is sticking. I can see places where the shift didn't work, which drives me nuts, and there have been several times where I've gone back to correct what was typed. I can't wait to get a new laptop. Number three is the photos. I have some photos I want to put up for everyone to see, but for some reason my camera or computer is acting up. I try to hook my camera up to my computer and it doesn't even act like it's hooked up. I'm hoping it's just the computer, because I'd HATE for my camera to be messed up too!! I need a job..

Speaking of jobs, next month I should start babysitting some kids. I'll only probably be getting $200 a month, but at least that's more then what I'm making now!! I hope it happens soon though, like the beginning of the month, because the sooner I start making money is the sooner that I can save up for a new computer, as well as getting Basil and Isis fixed, and the dogs.. I think I'll start with one of each, that way they can't breed at all and there will be less of an urgency to get the others fixed. That will go over the computer, of course, and I probably should be able to get them fixed the first time I get paid, hopefully. I think it's $80 for Rosie and $65 for Kirby? I may have that backwards, but I think that's right. I don't know for the rabbits yet, still trying to find a good vet that I can trust to do that. 

Alright, so I know everyone wants pictures, but it appears i'm going to have to use a different computer to upload them, so everyone will have to bare with me until I can get access to something. I think I may have a spare computer that I can set up, so I'll see if I can do that, hopefully it will work. Anyway, I'll look for that a bit later today, hopefully I'll be able to upload photos for everyone to see! But for the time being I can at least get the ones of Dog uploaded, so that's what my next post will be most likely.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright, so here are the photos of Dog.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm glad Isis knows what the litter box is for. Its so nice to see a bun just know exactly where to go! Isis is smart!

That's too bad about your computer, It must be so annoying with the screen twitching all the time! I know I would be annoyed!

That's great that you'll be getting more money! It would be good to get the buns and dogs fixed.

Oh, and dog is sooo cute! I especially like the picture of him in the snow!


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay, so my bf is being a butt and wont fix the computer for me :/, because of that I can't upload the photos yet. I'll continue taking more, but I wont be able to upload them until further notice. 

On a different note, Isis has become a little escape artist. It's really starting to annoy me, the fact that she keeps figuring out new ways of escape! So I keep rearranging things to make it harder for escape. I think I have it sorted out now, hopefully. But the other day I had to pick her up, which she doesn't like, and she was already in sort of a panic because she wasn't in her x-pen and wasn't familiar with the area. So I picked her up and took her back to the pen, then sat down with her to try and calm her down. While I was doing that she bit my knee!! She has NEVER bit me before, I'm putting it off as she was stressed and scared, so I just pet her for a little bit to let her know it was okay, and once she went back to her normal self she came to me and I gave her a treat. Everything has been good since. I don't want another episode like that though, I don't like seeing my miss Isis so freaked out like that!! 

On another different note, I decided to clean out the nest today and set the babies up to just be able to cuddle up in some hay. They seem fine with this, but they've started eating the hay now!! So i'll just have to make sure to refill the hay there as well. And now that I can tell them all apart, they have different names. Tiny, Chubs, Dot, Lefty and Righty. Yeah, I know those aren't the best nicknames, but that's what I'm calling them for now. Tiny just might stick, she (he?) is the runt of the litter and even Aaron has been calling her (him?) Tiny, so that might stick. Chubs is the biggest and he has a little bear face!! I just started calling him that. And Dot, well he has a dot on his ear, self explanatory. Lefty and Righty are the ones with the sleeves, one on the left arm, the other has it on the right. I figured that they work for now, at least until I can think of more original names!! They haven't really left their little nestling area besides to sniff about a little, then go back to cuddling, so they really haven't started playing yet..


----------



## Kzbun (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been on much guys, my electricity went out for a little bit, then the internet wouldn't work, and now my computer is so bad that I literally can't read anything. I'm putting this up from my phone. Hopefully I'll be able to get a new computer soon and then I'll post pictures and update everyone.


----------



## Kzbun (Apr 24, 2013)

On my phone. thought I would share a few pictures. babies r six weeks old today.


----------



## Kzbun (Apr 24, 2013)

BBabies are active. i think Isis is having a false pregnancy though, and she has started beating on the babies. What should I do?


----------



## whitelop (Apr 24, 2013)

They are so cute! 
I would make sure that she has somewhere to get away from them. They're pretty close to weaning, so I would make sure that they have a place to be and she has a separate place. Maybe if you can give her her own run or something. Maybe close them in the cage and put her on the floor.


----------



## JBun (Apr 24, 2013)

If she is starting to get bugged by the babies, you may need to wean them now. Some mom's get to the point were they've had enough and are ready for the babies to be gone. She may not be letting them nurse anymore as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 25, 2013)

Just love the babies and they look quite big now...hope you get people to take them and give them a good home. Just love those black and whites. :biggrin2:


----------

